
Google AMP is rolling out for 1B people in Asia Pacific - akras14
https://meshrepublic.com/google-amp-rolling-1-billion-people-asia-pacific/
======
akras14
My guess is that this has always been Asia/Developing markets play. That's is
where you find a lot of low powered devices.

